# Cellulite busting moves....



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

for the missus?

Personally I see nowt wrong and have told her as much. But she's a stubborn sod so wants me to ask on here.

I've told her to squat, squat and squat some more. However in the interests of her training what can you lovely ladies on here offer in the ways of helping her out?

Thanks in advance to you all.

Al. (and the missus)


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

Cellulite is toxins, probably better to tone the muscle in the problem area aswell as dry body brushing and drinking lots of water. Failing that tanning minimises the appearance. Personally ive chosen to ignore mine!!! Its a genetic thing so it aint going anywhere fast and it always looks worse from your own point of veiw. I dont reckon anyone else notices...if they do then why are they looking so close?!?


----------



## Poppy3 (Oct 1, 2012)

i would normally associate cellulite with areas holding more fat. Most women hold this alot around there thighs and waist and this is last and hardest bit to lose when traning and dieting.

However, I would focus primarily on a diet of low carbs to help shift some fat and obviously squats, lunges etc. but remember diet is 70% of it.....


----------



## Poppy3 (Oct 1, 2012)

PS. Not trying to say your missus is fat! just saying that area could be holding more fat as its hardest to lose....


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh the joys of cellulite! :cursing: As above, its quite a bit from within. Exercise can help, but would cut down on refined foods, fizzy drinks etc, and other forms of toxins if at all poss, ie drinking/smoking. What works for one, may not work for someone else.

Dry skin brushing is good, before showering I scrub with a brush, then before turning the shower on, get loads of body scrub on thighs and bum and give it a further rub, then at the end of the shower, a good blast of cold water on the area.

Again, drink loads of water, and green tea is meant to be good, the flavoured green teas kept in a fridge jug and drank cold (lovely) all help get extra liquid in and every little helps.

Exercise, squats and anything primarly focused on glutes/hams, and also walking.

A combination of all of the above can help, but unfortunatley, theres no miracle cure.


----------

